# groundwater books



## محمد الاكرم (19 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
Groundwater Hydrology
http://bookzz.org/book/859391/1af1f5
Groundwater and Wells
http://bookzz.org/book/864176/3c44a9
Groundwater Discharge Tests
http://bookzz.org/book/867768/e3848e
Groundwater Resources Assessment
http://bookzz.org/book/871942/cc9b9a
The Handbook of Groundwater Engineering
http://bookzz.org/book/900167/ad930c
Groundwater Hydraulics
http://bookzz.org/book/902804/9082d0
Groundwater Modelling in Arid and Semi-Arid Areas
http://bookzz.org/book/915845/bf01f9
Groundwater Geophysics: A Tool for Hydrogeology
http://bookzz.org/book/921989/d3be00
Physicochemical Groundwater Remediation
http://bookzz.org/book/941749/79a9ce
Gravitational systems of groundwater flow
http://bookzz.org/book/1024110/dcc1c9
Natural Groundwater Quality
http://bookzz.org/book/1099447/0476db
Practical Design Calculations for Groundwater and Soil Remediation
http://bookzz.org/book/1131498/7caee3
Gravitational Systems of Groundwater Flow
http://bookzz.org/book/1268820/8e5eb3
Introducing Groundwater
http://bookzz.org/book/2113997/03c2cb
Estimating Groundwater Recharge
http://bookzz.org/book/1202353/0164de
Estimation of Natural Groundwater Recharge
http://bookzz.org/book/2243870/afd5fb



وفقكم الله


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جهود رائعة...
الله يعطيك العافية...
دمت بروعتك


----------



## مهند الجنابي (8 فبراير 2016)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم والله يبارك فيك


----------

